# How did you come up with your mousery/stud name?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Just curious, how did you all come up with your names? 
Thinking ahead, but I don't want to use my location or my name, so I'm trying to think up other ideas! OH's idea is to name it after her first pet mouse, Whisper.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Whisper sounds lovely!

Mine is Kruzo, and its just a mixture of my bull terriers names Kizzy and Bruno


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Whisper is a cute name. As long as it means something to you, then go with what you like.

To answer your question, my mousery is called The Mojo Mouse. I thought of Mojo because of what being a mouse breeder brings to my life in a personal sense. Apart from the breeding regime, I gain a lot of pleasure just from having the mice. If I'd had a bad or stressful day, for example, I'd spend a bit of time in the mousery. It always calmed me, and gave me my "mojo" back.  Hence the name.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, several reasons actually. 
My nickname for a long, long time was Fairy (Fe in Danish), and then I really love fantasy. So, Fantasia Mousery fits.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine is "The Bestiary" -because it just sounded cool -also I will be breeding hamsters and snakes in the future so I wanted a name to cover all the beasts! :lol:


----------



## Forest Fire (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you have to reserve or pick one that nobody else already has? Or is this only relevant when/if you start showing...


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm assuming its better to have a unique one so people don't get confused who's who etc.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I called mine Mad Science Mousery. Years ago, when I lived alone, 2/3 of my home was devoted to my weird scientific interests: rare plants, small foster animals, home-made tinctures, things preserved in jars, terrariums and lots and lots of exotic rodents! My boyfriend used to say my apartment looked like a mad scientist's laboratory


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mouses r' Us came about when I read that humans and mousies hae a common ancestor an eon or two ago.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

My partner and I started Mason Dixon Reptiles years ago...so when I started a mousery..it got a matching name. So we own www.masondixonreptiles.com and www.masondixonrodents.com . Horray for consistancy!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I live in two towns really and there is a state park that I used to go to as a safe place when I was a kid that's right smack between each of my homes now.
I move around a lot so I wanted something more than just a street name.

That river is gunpowder falls, so for a long time I was gunpowder falls mousery. but it never really fit quite like I wanted it to.
Then my house birned down this year and decided since the event became part of my personal identity, I would include it.
So now I'm ember falls mousery.
It fits perfectly and rolls out of my mouth nicely. So that's mine.

Just don't rush into it, think about your name and what you want people to know you for. That's what I'd suggest.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Some really creative names guys  We're definitely going to think long and hard, right up to the last minute!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

mine is furys. Thies came about as i was doing a website for me and a friend who are breedering small mammals and wasgoing to call it 'south wales small n furrys' but as im dislexic i spelt it furys lol and now i like it so have kept furys stud as my name.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I don't consider myself a mousery, but I started my website as Poetic Microcosms for breeding crested geckos and ball pythons (and other miscellaneous species). Basically 'Poetic Little Worlds'. Then I shortened it to PoeM Reptiles, and PoeM Art & Jewelry, two of my biggest passions. Now I'm slightly obsessed with mouse genetics..so I guess we'll unofficially be PoeM Rodentry.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I chose the name "Just Mice"

Thats as far as my imagination went lol, not sure if its best left as "Just Mice" or "Just Mice Mousery" Or finally "Just Mice Stud" the last two don't have a great ring to it so what do you think out of the three ?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ours is Orange Sky Stud, mainly because whenever we do the last checks on the mice in the evening we usually have a perfect view of the sunset from the window in their room. Also our first mice were Vanilla (PEW) and Sky, a bright satin fawn doe. This was before I knew the proper colour names so to us she was just 'orange'- hence Orange Sky  All links in quite nicely haha.


----------

